# Hey, guy's what songs are recorded well that I can judge my system with?



## Myface (May 21, 2021)

Well I dont have a system at home. I DO have focal 3 ways wm, with audio frog amps & FOCAL 10 SUB. SO what songs can I count on as good record song
Thanx, Tom


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

This is kinda cool and gives you an idea of what to listen for and when.









Soundcheck: The best songs to test your car speakers | BMW.com


How to turn your car into a concert hall: Together with the sound engineers from audio specialist Bowers & Wilkins, we've assembled a list of 6 songs to test every aspect of your car speaker's performance. Tune in!




www.bmw.com













SoundsGoodStereo.com by Don Lester


Playlist · 20 Songs




music.apple.com


----------



## mdnky (Feb 5, 2009)

Pretty much anything by Dire Straits and Steely Dan are guaranteed to be well recorded and mastered. Albums by Fleetwood Mac (Rumours) and Norah Jones are also usually good. Daft Punk's Random Access Memories.


*Steely Dan — Aja (both album and song)*
*Steely Dan — Black Cow (Aja album)
Steely Dan — Hey Nineteen (A Decade of Steely Dan album)
Eagles — Hotel California (Hell Freezes Over Album / Live)*
*Marc Anthony — Nadie Como Ella (Desde Un Principio)*
Toto — Toto IV (whole album)
*Tool — Chocolate Chip Trip*
Phil Collins — In the Air Tonight
Eagles — I Can't Tell You Why
The Beatles — Because ((Abbey Road Super Deluxe Edition 2019 remix))
The Beatles — Here Comes the Sun (Abbey Road Super Deluxe Edition 2019 remix)
Van Halen — Hot For Teacher (2015 remaster)
Radiohead — National Anthem
Nine Inch Nails — Every Day is Exactly the Same
Korn — Another Brick in the Wall
*Brooks & Dunn (ft. Kacey Musgrave's) — Neon Moon (Reboot Album)*
*Eric Clapton — Tears in Heaven*
*Miles Davis — So What*
Chicago — You Get it Up
Earl Klugh — Dance With Me
Earl Klugh — Midnight in San Juan (Midnight in San Juan Album)
*Earl Klugh — C'est Si Bon (The Spice of Life Album)*
Annie Lennox — Money Can't Buy It
Jim Brickman — Yesterday Once More
Bob Marley — Roots, Rock, Reggae (Eastman Vibration)
Bob Marley — Forever Loving Jah (Uprising album)
Bob Marley — Turn Your Lights Down Low
Bob Marley — One Drop (Survival album)
The Steve Miller Band — Take The Money and Run
Monty Alexander — Sweet Georgia Brown (The Ultimate Demonstration Disc)
Alanis Morissette — You Ought to Know (Jagged Little Pill - Acoustic)
Alanis Morissette — Perfect (Jagged Little Pill - Acoustic)
Emerson, Lake & Palmer — From the Beginning (The Best of Emerson, Lake & Palmer)


----------



## Myface (May 21, 2021)

Wow! Thanks guys. Will check it all out.
It amazes me how many songs fall flat on the recording level. You would think that all the time & effort put into writing, production and everything else they would have a decent recording. Its astonishing how many popular songs sound like *hit.
Tom


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

It really depends on what kind of music you like, if you are a huge metal fan, Steely Dan and Elton John, may not cut it for you.

I have a few songs listed in my build thread, that I use to demo my 3-ways, they have very nice highs, lows, guitars, bass, drums, and are very well recorded. I also have all of them on CD, not sure how the compressed frequency ranges associated with streaming (or YouTube), will sound, but I suppose it's worth a try...









2019 Honda Passport: Thesis 3-Way Set-up


As a Quality Manager and previous Design Engineer, I have documented my build below. Keeping in mind my goal was not to make this an on-going hobby, constantly swapping components out and creating my own “Winchester House”, my goal was to upgrade the stereo and then stop, enjoy and get on with...




www.diymobileaudio.com


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

As @MythosDreamLab says, most songs recorded in the last decade use lots of compression which makes the loud parts softer and vice verse. That is helpful while driving in a noisy car, but not so much for critical listening. You will hear a lot of great uncompressed songs at @naiku ’s meet on Saturday.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

mumbles said:


> As @MythosDreamLab says, most songs recorded in the last decade use lots of compression which makes the loud parts softer and vice verse. That is helpful while driving in a noisy car, but not so much for critical listening. You will hear a lot of great uncompressed songs at @naiku ’s meet on Saturday.


The loudness wars go back to the 80's, or earlier. This isn't a new trend at all.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

gijoe said:


> The loudness wars go back to the 80's, or earlier. This isn't a new trend at all.


My bad… lost track of time.


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

mdnky said:


> Pretty much anything by Dire Straits and Steely Dan are guaranteed to be well recorded and mastered. Albums by Fleetwood Mac (Rumours) and Norah Jones are also usually good. Daft Punk's Random Access Memories.
> 
> 
> *Steely Dan — Aja (both album and song)*
> ...


You forgot,
Eagles - Hotel California from Hell Freezes Over.


----------



## mdnky (Feb 5, 2009)

ckirocz28 said:


> You forgot,
> Eagles - Hotel California from Hell Freezes Over.


Nope, it's on there...4th from the top.


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

mdnky said:


> Nope, it's on there...4th from the top.


How the hell did I miss that? I only saw Eagles - I Can't Tell You Why.


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

Do you use a streaming service at all @Myface?

Apple I can help with playlists of good quality, and also tidal although I don’t use tidal because of MQA and the fact it’s no longer lossless pretty much


----------



## Myface (May 21, 2021)

dumdum said:


> Do you use a streaming service at all @Myface?
> 
> Apple I can help with playlists of good quality, and also tidal although I don’t use tidal because of MQA and the fact it’s no longer lossless pretty much


I use Spotify for now. I take my time doing things to the point of brain freeze. Analysts paralysis. 
Tom


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

Myface said:


> I use Spotify for now. I take my time doing things to the point of brain freeze. Analysts paralysis.
> Tom


Spotify is crap… good ui but not the best quality… 320kbps mp3 on best setting

Apple is cd quality or better for everything and available for android as well (Apple is better objectively than android as a playback device)

Id also be going digital if using a dsp with digital in


----------



## Myface (May 21, 2021)

Yep, I'll try apple too. I have a joying head to a Mosconi areo 8x12 .my installer tried digital but some bad digital feed back.
So went analog for now.
Tom


----------

